# Bank Holiday Pay where B/H falls on a Saturday



## The Pool Boy (2 Apr 2009)

This question has been asked to me for St. Stephen's Day this year. It falls on a Saturday and the Monday is deemed to be the B/H.

Staff here will have to work Saturday(Stephen's Day) and the Monday. What rate of pay are they entitled to for each day. ie which is deemed the bank holiday for pay....?


----------



## Caveat (2 Apr 2009)

I guess the Monday - would you normally be required to work Saturdays?


----------



## The Pool Boy (2 Apr 2009)

The business is open 7 days a week. Staff can be rostered for any day. In this instance they may work both days or one or the other.

If staff have to work St. Stephen's Day and only get normal pay there may be some resentment if staff who have it off and work the Monday get double.

Doesn't seem fair...?


----------



## greenfield (3 Apr 2009)

St Stephens Day is the public holiday and they will be entitled to their public holiday entitlements for that day. Monday the 28th of December will just be a normal working day unless something in your contract says differnt.


----------



## greenfield (3 Apr 2009)

Beg to differ with cerbera1 - this may be the practice in some companies but is not the basic legal position for public holidays- St. Stephens Day itself, whatever day that falls on, is the public holiday and there is no automatic transfer of that entitlement to the following Monday.   

If the public holiday is a Saturday and is a day that you do not normally work and you are not asked to work on the day, then you are entitled to a fifth of a weeks wages in lieu.   In practice many companies give that as a day off on the Monday, however there is no automatic transfer of the public holiday to the Monday.   

If the Saturday is a public holiday and is usually a working day, and you are asked to work, then the entitlement is 
A paid day off within a month of the public holiday 
An additional day of annual leave 
An additional day's pay 
It is up to the employer to determine which applies as long as they give adequate notice. 

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...leave-and-holidays/public-holidays-in-ireland Section on public holidays falling on a weekend

Although in Ireland we call public holiday "bank holidays", as I understand it the Central Bank Act of 1989 means that "bank holidays" are now the same days as "public holidays" except Good Friday which is a bank holiday only.


----------



## mathepac (3 Apr 2009)

The Pool Boy said:


> ... St. Stephen's Day this year. ... the Monday is deemed to be the B/H ...


 The question as phrased above answers itself. Staff rostered to work Saturday get normal pay, staff rostered to work Monday get bank-holiday pay.


The Pool Boy said:


> ... If staff have to work St. Stephen's Day and only get normal pay there may be some resentment if staff who have it off and work the Monday get double.
> 
> Doesn't seem fair...?


Frank Sinatra has a song about it - "That's life..."


----------



## allthedoyles (3 Apr 2009)

As far as I know , you have to work 40 hours in previous 5 weeks to qualify for bank holiday payment


----------



## greenfield (3 Apr 2009)

Just to repeat - St Stephens Day is the public holiday.   Monday 28th December 2009 is an ordinary working day.   Many people will be off on the Monday because their employer will opt to give them their public holiday entitlement from Saturday on that day.   There is no legislative basis for saying that the public holiday entitlement from Stephens Day transfers to the Monday.


----------



## gillarosa (3 Apr 2009)

The 28th may be a 'Bank Holiday', but the issue in relation to pay is for what are called Public Holidays which is the 26th. If you are scheduled to work that day your Employer should pay you the premium rate for the 26th but not the 28th or give a days holiday within one month of that date.(assuming you are a FT Employee or a PT Employee who has worked at least 40 hours within the previous 5 weeks) On the flip side anyone who is not scheduled to work on the 26th but is a full time Employee are entitled to a day in lieu which is to be taken within 1 month. That is why the day or days after a weekend where Public Holidays fall are generally considered to be the 'Bank Holidays' as many Employers will consider those days as the date of Business closure.


----------



## The Pool Boy (3 Apr 2009)

Thanks guys for all the responses.

I wonder would anyone have a link to website that I can show to staff. I just want to head off anyone who works the Monday and looks to get double time for it.


----------



## gillarosa (3 Apr 2009)

The last time it happened which was 2005 I think, the Department of Enterprise issued a statement and had details on their website from about early / mid December. So maybe you will get it then specific to those dates. If not www.citizensinformation.ie tend to be very informative on such issues.


----------



## greenfield (3 Apr 2009)

greenfield said:


> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...leave-and-holidays/public-holidays-in-ireland Section on public holidays falling on a weekend


----------

